# Chanel shaking



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I recently switched groomers because the one that usually cuts Chanel's hair is never available when I am...which is on Saturday's, so I switched groomers.

As I entered the new place, Chanel started shaking. I figured new place, new smell, right? I got her back, she looked good, she seemed happy, so I figured great, I now have a new groomer closer to me.

So I take her back a second time, this past Saturday. We walk in, she seems fine, I pick her up, she seemed fine. I had to go to work about an hour later, get into the car, and she starts shaking. I don't know if she thought we were going back there or what, but now I am freaked out.

She is also tearing up alot, maybe some shampoo got in her eye, and she now has pinkish tear staining which she has NEVER had.

Thoughts? I don't think I am going back there. I don't know, weird.

~Elegant


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

I wouldn't take her back there. My malt shakes when he is afraid of something.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you for responding. Chanel never shakes, but I guess she got bad vibes the first time we walked in. I won't take her there anymore. And thanks for taking the time to respond. I know some people might have thought I was stupid or something, but I won't ask a question unless I am really unsure or worried about something.

~Elegant


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that's sad







...yeah I wouldn't take her back either, she knows something...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I bet Chanel knows something we don't.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see your post before. Lexi and Nikki only shake when they are scared. I would look for another groomer that she feels more comfortable with.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

maybe she is allergic to the shampoo they used? Or maybe she is getting a seasonal allergy that is causing the staining...just a guess. but I would def. go with your gut and not go there. Intincts are pretty accurate in my experience.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too wouldn't go back as Scooby only shakes when he goes to the vet, and she is just wonderful with him but he relates her to bad experience ie. shots etc. He never shakes when we take him to the groomer so I guess Chanel is definately telling you something.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy just went through the same thing at the new groomer I just took him to. He seemed okay when I left him but when I picked him up he was shivering so much that it really freaked me out. I thought at first that he might just be cold since he had just been shaved down but he kept doing it after I warmed him up and put him in a sweater. He must have had quite a scare at the groomers so I certainly won't be taking him back there again... and I'm really ticked that they told me he did fine which he obviously didn't.







Yet another reason why I need to start doing his grooming myself. As for the staining.. I agree w/ the other posters.. they probably got shampoo in her eyes. Poor little thing.. tell her Tuffy can relate.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Animals sense bad people. You don't know what happens when you leave your baby at the groomer.
Those so kind people could really be bad people.I really love my groomer. He is the greatest.
I did switch 1 time just recently and I don't know I just don't like her. I was mad at my other groomer
for shaving Nemo's face(because i did not tell him not to). So I tryed this one. The first time she was
good, but this past time she shaved his face,, I took for granted how nice my other groomer was
he's a sweet-heart. Im going back to him..He comes to the house so I see Nemo the whole
time in the truck.You just got to be careful now , you can't trust just anybody..
Sad isn't it.
Andrea~


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

I think her shaking the first time I even went inside the facility was a sign.

Also, her tearing so badly makes me believe that she may be allergic to the shampoo. It finally stopped after a few days and me wiping her eyes every so often.

I decided to change her groomer once again.

Thanks for your support.

~Ruth


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

So this morning my bf went in the bathroom and Chanel followed him in. He turned the water on and she started walking to a far off corner of the bathroom and started shaking. He brought her over to me and told me what happened. So I took her in there and put her near the water and she started shaking.

Ugh!!!!! I feel SOOOO bad for taking her to that new place. My poor little babv.









~Elegant


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, that is so sad.







I would never take her back there. I used to use my sheltie's reaction when I had a date with a new guy. She was always right on the money about them. It may take Chanel quite a while to get over her fear now. I wonder what that groomer could have done. Do you know anyone else that uses her?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear she is shaking and scared. They remember for so long.

When my baby was about 15 months old he slipped on my tile and hurt himself. He was crying and seemed to be in pain. I took him straight to the vet. Well his vet wasen't there, so a different vet was. The vet wasen't gentle like my baby is used to. This vet was not good with him and I feel hurt him. My baby was never afraid of the vet before, he used to go in and say hi and be happy. To this day he is terrified to go to any vet. He shakes and is so scared. It is just heartbreaking. My baby is five years old and still afraid. Also, he is afraid of anything that smells like the vets office. (such as certain cleaning supplys.) My friend came over a couple of months ago. She came directly from the hospital because she had a class there. When she came in the door, I guess she had hospital smell on her. My little guy was scared of her. He put his tail down and ran away. He ran up to her a few times and took a smell and then ran away scared and shaking. He always loved this person before. He was really confused. I think he thought, why does this person who I love to play with smell like that very mean doctor. Anyways, she stayed a little while and left. The next day my little guy refused to stay with me downstairs, he seemed to be afraid of the carpet. I couldn't smell anything and neither could my husband, but my malt could. He would sniff the carpet, put his tail down and want to go upstairs. So, we had the carpets cleaned to remove the hospital smell and then things in the house got back to normal. That vet put such a fear in my poor little dog. Shame On Him.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow,

No, I don't know anyone else that goes there. They just opened and I thought since they were so close and I could never get an appointment with the other groomer, that I would try them. I know it will take a while for her to get back to normal. I am never going to take her there again. Ugh.









I am so sorry to hear about your Malt PinkBelly. They associate bad things with smells and experiences. 

My question is, should I just gradually groom her myself and slowly get her used to the water and bathing experience, or, since I have this week off, take her back to the original groomer she had before...that she was never afraid of, to get her right back on going to a great groomer with a good experience...and then tell the groomer what had happened and to be a bit more gentle or something?

I was thinking of giving her a bath today or taking her to the original groomer tomorrow...

Thoughts?

~Elegant


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of these babies just do not like baths. They shake when they think they are going to
get one. She may have gotten some shampoo in her eyes or it may be coincidence and something 
else is causing the irritation. A vet visit is in order regardless. 

I'm not one to let a litte one go to a groomer anyway. It's risky and you never know if the 
groomer is skilled in handling these tiny ones.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

If I were you I'd give her a bath myself. I wouldn't drop her off anywhere until she has a little time to get used to the water with you. Also, the next time she goes to the groomer I would probably stay there with her, just in case she gets scared.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would give her a bath myself. Something happened there. It will probably take a while before she feels confident again going to a groomer. They have a long memory. I am grooming Alex myself for about 6 years now. It's not that difficult. You will make mistakes, but who cares. Hair grows back.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo always shakes when I take him to the groomer or the vet.They are in the same building.I did try a different groomer last yr & he also shook there.Boo hates baths & he doesn't like to be groomed either.He doesn't like going to the groomer or the vet.I've never been able to find any problem with the groomer & I've known her for yrs.He is always fine & happy when I pick him up.The last time I gave Boo his bath & blow dry myself & then let the groomer do the rest.At least that way,he doesn't have to stay there as long.I also take his own shampoo & conditioner if he gets his bath at the groomers.I'd like to be able to do all his grooming myself,but he won't be good for me the way he is for the groomer.What worries me about your situation is that you said Chanel only started shaking when you took her to the new groomer.Maybe you can try making grooming appts with the original groomer far in advance.That's what I do because it's very hard to get an appt.within the month unless there's a cancelation.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> What worries me about your situation is that you said Chanel only started shaking when you took her to the new groomer.[/B]


Some dogs don't like to be bathed or groomed, period, and they shake no matter what because it just is something they don't like. But Chanel started shaking only after going to that particular groomer. And even so you don't know what really happened. She might just have gotten scared of something and that's enough. They also go through phases like little kids. One day they are fine with something and the next day they don't. My main reason for grooming Alex myself is the time you have to leave them there. I can pick him up at what ever time they are telling me, so there is no reason to keep him there from 9 am to 3 or 4 pm.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you so much for your help.
I ended up bathing her myself and will probably do it for a while. 
She was very comfortable and NEVER shook with the first groomer. And the groomer before that. So when she shook the first time I walked inthe door, I thought it was weird because she hadn't been groomed in a while, but I will not take her back there again.
She'll try running away from me but she likes to drink the water so I tempt her that way. She'll creep over slowly but surely. I don't force her in the water.

Thanks again for helping me out.

~Elegant


----------

